# GLN305's Mini Cooper S "got laid off" budget build



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

This is going to be the beginning of a extreme budget build assisted by equipment trades and donations from friends in exchange for install help and other things.

Vehicle: 2008 Mini Cooper S

Equipment:

Stock HU -> Cadence EQ-30 -> Clarion DXZ785USB Aux in -> JL Audio XD600/6 -> Exodus Anarchy -> Beston RT001A ribbon tweets -> Sundown E8

I love the stock HU functionality so it's still staying put. I will feed the signal from that into the bare board Cadence EQ for which I built a case from ABS plastic and plexiglass. The signal will go from there to a Clarion DXZ785USB that was traded for some install supplies (thanks Papacueball). The Clarion will be put in the ''secret compartment" which just happens to be DIN sized and it will be used for T/A and Xover as well as level adjustment. From there all of this will be fed into a JL XD600/6 that was left over from my sell off....can't get rid of everything! Front stage will consist of Exodus Anarchy midbasses (thanks Snaimpally) that will be forced to play up to 3.5k or so and then topping off the front will be a pair of Beston ribbon ribbon tweeters (thanks Wifey) playing from 4k and up. Low end will be accomplished with two bridged channels of the 600/6 feeding a Sundown e8 in a sealed enclosure. 

Here is the passenger side Beston tweet fabbed into the a-pillar. These were fabbed with fiberglass and then covered in fleece....suprised how nice the fleece looks! Driver side was done, but when I installed it, I just didn't like the way it looked, so I redid it and haven't taken a pic yet.










Here is the Cadence EQ that I purchased here really cheap and used some ABS plastic and plexiglass I had laying around to fab a case.










Here is a pic of my temp install where you can see the sub, crossovers for a Powerbass 3-way component set and the amp. I am currently using the passive crossover and midranges that came with the set and replaced the midbass and tweeter with the above mentioned drivers.










Sound thus far is better than stock....but the EQ nor the Clarion are installed so there is no processing except for the crossovers on the amp. The Beston tweets are very airy and it is obvious they will sound excellent when I get done. Their sound is HUGE relative to any other tweeters I have heard. I will post more reviews later when I get processing installed.

All of the equipment is going in this car:










There will be more updates, but they will be VERY slow as my budget is very minimal and will mostly be funded by work I do on local vehicles and trades for items I have laying around.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

I like the Beston tweeter and the a-pillar. Looks really good.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

evangojason said:


> I like the Beston tweeter and the a-pillar. Looks really good.


Agreed!! I think all the work looks pretty slick.


----------



## JCoffey (Feb 8, 2008)

Man I really like how that EQ turned out. I wanted one of those bad when they popped up but wasnt able to pick it up. What do you think of it?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Looking good, sir.

I sent you a PM on here concerning getting some work done.


----------



## malice (Aug 29, 2008)

Im on a budget too. I have to say there is something really satisfying about building a great sounding system for the least amount of money possible.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

malice said:


> Im on a budget too. I have to say there is something really satisfying about building a great sounding system for the least amount of money possible.


I'm in the same boat. In a strange way I'd almost say building a system with an endless budget would take a lot of the fun out of it.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

That case you made for the EQ makes it look way cooler than most OEM cases. The view of the circuitry makes it look "all business"


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone! When I am broke I get creative...usually for the best. I gotta figure out where to mount that huge EQ...I'm sure it will fit somewhere LOL


----------



## khaoticle (Aug 11, 2009)

sub.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

GLN305 said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone! When I am broke I get creative...usually for the best. I gotta figure out where to mount that huge EQ...I'm sure it will fit somewhere LOL


I'm not familiar with Minis. How big is the case for that EQ?


----------



## NucFusion (Nov 28, 2010)

The eq looks great. Interested to see how this build turns out.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> I'm not familiar with Minis. How big is the case for that EQ?


WAAAAAY too big LOL

I would estimate 13 x 9 or so, which in Mini Cooper terms is colossal!


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks great, good luck with your project.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Amazon $100 gift card got me this....


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Twelve or fifteen? Is the 600/6 going to push it?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a 15'', yeah I am going to be bridging two channels of the 600/6 to drive it. The same power on an 8'' versus a 15'', the 15'' almost always gets louder until you get into high power handling super subs, they need soooo much to even move LOL



aV8ter said:


> Twelve or fifteen? Is the 600/6 going to push it?


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

What sparked the change to the 15? Gonna rock in the mini!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, I am a basshead that likes SQ.....so I need the potential with the ability to control it LOL

I just like big subs, no replacement for displacement is my motto. I hope it does make some noise!




Midwestrider said:


> What sparked the change to the 15? Gonna rock in the mini!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mini is either ready for an alien invasion or some glasswork....whichever comes first!


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

How are those mids on the 600/6? Don't seem underpowered?

I have both a 600/6 and a 600/1 and usually end up wishing a had more power on tap. I set the gains on my amp per the instructions but I just don't believe I am driving them to their potential at the current gain settings. The 600/6 is running two neo XT25s and the remaining four channels are bridged to a pair of 7" Peerless Exclusives(8 ohms, should see 150rms per woofer), and the 600/1 is running a 10" Peerless XXLS at 4 ohms. Neither amp really even gets warm to be honest.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

aV8ter said:


> How are those mids on the 600/6? Don't seem underpowered?
> 
> I have both a 600/6 and a 600/1 and usually end up wishing a had more power on tap. I set the gains on my amp per the instructions but I just don't believe I am driving them to their potential at the current gain settings. The 600/6 is running two neo XT25s and the remaining four channels are bridged to a pair of 7" Peerless Exclusives(8 ohms, should see 150rms per woofer), and the 600/1 is running a 10" Peerless XXLS at 4 ohms. Neither amp really even gets warm to be honest.


They never seem underpowered at all, of course they will take more. All my gains are set at roughly 50% off of the Alpine 9887. Might have the gains a bit low.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm running that deck too. Gains are between 9-10 o clock and I run to volume 32 on the deck with CDs and 33-34 with my iPhone connected. I really just need to buy an o scope to double check them.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Really the best way to adjust gains is to get a CD that is recorded at high levels and put your stereo at the max volume you use. Crank the gains until you get distortion, then back off a hair....really does work well.



aV8ter said:


> I'm running that deck too. Gains are between 9-10 o clock and I run to volume 32 on the deck with CDs and 33-34 with my iPhone connected. I really just need to buy an o scope to double check them.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick update....106 degrees outside....glass is curing fast....2 layers of bi-axial, 1 layer of 2 oz mat and one layer of 18oz roving!!


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

GLN305 said:


> Quick update....106 degrees outside....glass is curing fast....2 layers of bi-axial, 1 layer of 2 oz mat and one layer of 18oz roving!!


Looking good! Please go into great detail on the fiberglass work, I'd like to go this route with my girlfriend's Mini, with an Image Dynamics 12. I've never glassed before but as always, enjoy a good challenge.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

The process isn't bad, it's stinky though LOL. What I start with is a layer of painter's tape, then use cardboard to make the shapes you need such as side to side width and height relative the seats folded down. I then cover all that in aluminum tape and wax the aluminum tape with a carnuba wax about 4 times, letting it dry for an hour in between waxings. Now the fun part. For a beginner, I would get chopped strand mat as it is easier to work with in corners. Tear the mat into chunks that are about 6 inches square. Mix up resin according to instructions and start laying it down, stippling with a brush as opposed to brushing. I like to get 2 complete layers down in the first run and then let it start to cure. Once it's tacky, but not stick, I go for another 2 layers. I normally stop at 8-10 layers. I'm sure this gives you a little idea of how to get going. PM me if you have any further questions, I can recommend where to get all your materials and which ones to buy.



Neil_J said:


> Looking good! Please go into great detail on the fiberglass work, I'd like to go this route with my girlfriend's Mini, with an Image Dynamics 12. I've never glassed before but as always, enjoy a good challenge.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

evangojason said:


> I'm in the same boat. In a strange way I'd almost say building a system with an endless budget would take a lot of the fun out of it.


Not even a little.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Took the enclosure out of the car and added 2 more layers of 2oz mat everywhere. I have about 3/8'' thickness now.










Trimmed up and ready for the rest of the work....the easy part! 










NET volume will be 1.6 cubic feet, enclosure is water tight, measured volume with water and a bucket LOL. I'll take spraying off an enclosure over vacuuming any day! Plan is to make a ''rail'' inside the enclosure so I can make a removeable top panel so I don't have to rebuild when I get back on my feet.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

GLN305 said:


> Trimmed up and ready for the rest of the work....the easy part!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bullet-proof too!! :laugh: Great work!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

DRTHJTA said:


> Looks bullet-proof too!! :laugh: Great work!


Thanks!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Frame is in and everything is nice and sanded. I used an oak 1x2 that I had here left from my home remodel....should hold the t-nuts well. I am going to make the top removeable with t-nuts in the frame and then machine screws holding the top down with weatherstripping between them to make sure it's nice and sealed. So far so good, should have sub bass by this evening!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I was gonna do the exact same thing with either a C15d or an OS SPL160.


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice work there sir. Still like the 15 in a mini!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I was gonna do the exact same thing with either a C15d or an OS SPL160.


I modeled up the Kicker as well, but it needs so much airspace for a decent Qts...something like 6 cubes sealed. Recommended enclosures were smaller, but for a .707 it needed 9 cubes sealed or so. The Alpine has Qts of under 0.85 in 1.5, so I am stuffing the box to get about 25% more volume just to make sure the low end is really strong. (Says the guy putting a 15'' in his Mini Cooper LOL)


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

TY, I hope I like it LOL

It will be installed and playing tonight....hopefully!



Midwestrider said:


> Nice work there sir. Still like the 15 in a mini!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sub is in and playing. Fitment was uber tight, have to trim 1/8'' off the basket flange to clear everything and obviously the gasket and screw cover that comes with it isn't going to work. Since I have time, MDF and not much money, I am going to fab a nice trim panel to cover everything and trim out the sub really nicely. Just consider this a ''base'' from which I will build.

Now for the sound....200 RMS and a 15'' sub does much, much more than most people can even imagine...it's astounding. Just by ear, I can say it's much, much louder than my Ultimo SC 10'' on 600 RMS....and the low notes...god the low notes are just awesome. Now I gotta break the sub in and see what it really does!!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Who thought fitting a 15" sub in a Mini would be tight?


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Box looks bomb proof!

Where are you going to hide the amps and processor?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

coffee_junkee said:


> Box looks bomb proof!
> 
> Where are you going to hide the amps and processor?


Amp is under the seat and the ''processor" (Alpine HU) is in the cubby in the dash for a stock CD changer. Everything is in and working, but I forgot pics of the amp.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

GLN305, didn't you have some Dayton HO 15s? How does the Alpine compare?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Me sooo want a 15" now.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

GLN305 said:


> I modeled up the Kicker as well, but it needs so much airspace for a decent Qts...something like 6 cubes sealed. Recommended enclosures were smaller, but for a .707 it needed 9 cubes sealed or so. The Alpine has Qts of under 0.85 in 1.5, so I am stuffing the box to get about 25% more volume just to make sure the low end is really strong. (Says the guy putting a 15'' in his Mini Cooper LOL)


Are we talking the same C15? I'm talking from the mid 90s. It needed a big enclosure, but in 2-3cf it sounded WONDERFUL in-car. If I can fit it in my Tundra it's going in.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

jriggs said:


> GLN305, didn't you have some Dayton HO 15s? How does the Alpine compare?


Yessir, I haven't had enough listening time to compare. I have to take a 20 minute drive tomorrow and I will que up some good tunes and see what I think pre break-in.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Are we talking the same C15? I'm talking from the mid 90s. It needed a big enclosure, but in 2-3cf it sounded WONDERFUL in-car. If I can fit it in my Tundra it's going in.



Nope, we were on totally different pages LOL. I was modeling the current comps.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> Are we talking the same C15? I'm talking from the mid 90s. It needed a big enclosure, but in 2-3cf it sounded WONDERFUL in-car. If I can fit it in my Tundra it's going in.



I still have my first pair of real subs....C12.

Don't want to get rid of them I loved them so much.

After having a few IDQv2 subs.....I feel they're very similar....with more output.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sad part is I have zero will power and have ordered the exact same 15" subwoofer as you. Now its a question on whether to install in my Dodge Ram, or my Subaru Legacy...


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't say a thing on the willpower statement...I mean, the top of my box is replaceable LOL




Coppertone said:


> Sad part is I have zero will power and have ordered the exact same 15" subwoofer as you. Now its a question on whether to install in my Dodge Ram, or my Subaru Legacy...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I am awaiting your test drive as I am still undecided on where to install this. My 12" CDT was custom installed in my Subaru, but I have always wanted a 15" useable subwoofer. This feels like it should be the one, that is why I have subscribed.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Sub'd

looks great so far!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

OK, I have had a chance to listen to this sub. Alpine did a great job with it. FOr the price, they are a bargain IMO. I didn't expect great sensitivity from it, but I was wrong. I have 200 RMS going to it and it gets plenty loud for the average person. With 500-600, it will make some noise. It's obvious the Fs is low on the sub, it digs deep and likes it. If you have the room, I would bump the sealed enclosure up to 2 cubic feet or so, I think the results would be spectacular. Another WIN for Alpine in the sub department.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Fabbed up the sub trim panel today...I'm happy with it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice, its showing that my subwoofer will be here by next Friday. Once here I'm going to give it as much space as it needs to hit my needs.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Operation false floor complete:


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Glenn, I gotta hand it to ya... you do some very nice work, & can see why a lot of the guys around there have you do their fab work.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

^^^ Yeah, no kidding! That is superb craftsmanship!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks fellas, I take pride in what I can do and wish I knew more LOL


----------



## Tominizer (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice work. I'm planning out something for my Clubman with a pair of 8" and minimal power (300 watts). Now I'm eyeballing that 15" Treo Tsi I have sitting on the shelf and having evil thoughts!!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Tominizer said:


> Nice work. I'm planning out something for my Clubman with a pair of 8" and minimal power (300 watts). Now I'm eyeballing that 15" Treo Tsi I have sitting on the shelf and having evil thoughts!!!


 
Do eeet!


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice work! You'd never guess there was a 15 hiding in that Mini. Well at least till you heard it. Lol.


----------



## Tominizer (Jul 5, 2012)

I did do eeeeet!!! 

Enclosure was fabbed up yesterday for 2 cu ft sealed. Going to have to float the amp somehow and find a place for zee OEM tools. I'm totally stoked. Thanks to you for sending me down this road. 15" in a Mini. Hell yeah!!! My wife should hate it!!! Then again, that why she has her own vehicle to drive.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Looks great...love that sub build.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I've got a Clubman coming in next week that is getting either an RE10SXX or an RE 12SXX (if it will fit) ported on an Arc 300.2 bridged. I did a 10 in a Mark LT on the same amp and it pounded...nice to see there's some room to work with on the regular ones, makes me hopeful for the Clubman.

Also spent some time on a Mini forum and found out where to grab signal (X9331 connector) and turn-on (X15 connector) in the left kick. Saw your name pop up, Glen...funny how often I run into other DIY guys on other forums. lol

Nice job on the 15 Install.

Jay


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

A ported 12'' is going to rock in that Mini, would like to see pics if you can get some. 

Sometimes I swear all these forums are linked...LOL




JayinMI said:


> I've got a Clubman coming in next week that is getting either an RE10SXX or an RE 12SXX (if it will fit) ported on an Arc 300.2 bridged. I did a 10 in a Mark LT on the same amp and it pounded...nice to see there's some room to work with on the regular ones, makes me hopeful for the Clubman.
> 
> Also spent some time on a Mini forum and found out where to grab signal (X9331 connector) and turn-on (X15 connector) in the left kick. Saw your name pop up, Glen...funny how often I run into other DIY guys on other forums. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Tominizer said:


> I did do eeeeet!!!
> 
> Enclosure was fabbed up yesterday for 2 cu ft sealed. Going to have to float the amp somehow and find a place for zee OEM tools. I'm totally stoked. Thanks to you for sending me down this road. 15" in a Mini. Hell yeah!!! My wife should hate it!!! Then again, that why she has her own vehicle to drive.


 
Nice, what kind of power are you gonna use?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

GLN305 said:


> A ported 12'' is going to rock in that Mini, would like to see pics if you can get some.
> 
> Sometimes I swear all these forums are linked...LOL


My salesguy told me it was a Clubman (it was my day off, and I didn't get to see it)...when I asked him about it yesterday he told me it was a Counrtyman...
So who knows? He's notoriously bad at estimating space on stuff like this, so hopefully I can make it work. LOL

Jay


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Either one will have a ton of room for that sub. I don't think you'll have any issues, Jay.


----------



## Tominizer (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm using a Treo Tsi 15.4 I have with another amp that was laying around that will provide 300 watts at 4 ohms. The Treo 15" is a 250 watt RMS sub SVC 4. I'm basically using "stuff" I had laying around to also put together a budget system. The 15" once again was inspired by you. If I hadnt stumbled on this posting, I likely would not have pull it off the shelf.

Amp is being bolted across the two rear fold down seats on a custom rack that will bolt the two rears together. I will lose the ability to fold down only one or the other. I was thinking I was going to float it but just kills off too much room as its a big five channel.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Either one will have a ton of room for that sub. I don't think you'll have any issues, Jay.


Did I mention it needs to fit under a false floor? lol

Jay


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

JayinMI said:


> Did I mention it needs to fit under a false floor? lol
> 
> Jay



In the Clubman, if you remove the tool kit you have over 7" of space and it will still fit under the folding floor cover.  

No sure about the Countryman though.


----------



## Tominizer (Jul 5, 2012)

The lip on the side panels, I'm about 2" below that with a 2 cu ft enclosure. And I didn't use all the space where the tools go. I think if you really push the limits, should be able to see 2.5+ cu ft up to that lip. If you come all the way up flush with the back door lower threshold, you should have enough space to teepee two 15" back there. :laugh:

Sorry, this is a bit off topic from the OP's post, but it is mini related.


----------

